# [EVDL] various solder pots for cable end solder dipping



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't help but wonder if one of these Taiwanese solder pots (ie. eBay 
item 130333232082) would do the job. However, there appears to be no 
temperature setting switch, so I suspect it's just a bimetallic switch 
one-temperature scene (perhaps controllable with a variac?, but would 
need to get oven temperature gauge of some sort). Anyone used one of 
these for solder dipping?

There is also an American Beauty 300 solder pot (but actually looks to 
be a 600W model); item 120679834021. Lee steered me away from another 
600W'er, and it apparently has been relisted.

A Plato Sp-301 500W unit (390286552564) current bid at $25. Hmm, 
somewhat interesting.

A small stream of solder pots keeps flowing by. I see at manufacturer 
sites replacement parts available, so I guess if something doesn't work 
right, one can fix it, but then those parts are probably pricey too.

Most of these pots are 1.5" deep. Presumably that clears the top of a 
cable lug in dip orientation and then some.

Thanks for any advice. I've never used one of these devices, and don't 
want to pay for one and shipping and end up with a mess. (I guess 
cleaning out the old **** involves melting it, and somehow getting it 
out and putting it... someplace.) But new ones except for those 
Taiwanese jobs are out of my price range.

Chuck

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had good luck with the American Beauty products. It looks like an old 
piece of crap, but the seller
has a high rating and claims it works. I've bought a couple of American Beauty 
high wattage soldering irons (huge irons
for soldering large terminals, lots of heat mass) and they worked fine for 
several years.
Not sure I could say the same about the Taiwanese solder pot.


----- Original Message ----
From: Chuck Hursch <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, February 8, 2011 5:20:29 PM
Subject: [EVDL] various solder pots for cable end solder dipping

I can't help but wonder if one of these Taiwanese solder pots (ie. eBay 
item 130333232082) would do the job. However, there appears to be no 
temperature setting switch, so I suspect it's just a bimetallic switch 
one-temperature scene (perhaps controllable with a variac?, but would 
need to get oven temperature gauge of some sort). Anyone used one of 
these for solder dipping?

There is also an American Beauty 300 solder pot (but actually looks to 
be a 600W model); item 120679834021. Lee steered me away from another 
600W'er, and it apparently has been relisted.

A Plato Sp-301 500W unit (390286552564) current bid at $25. Hmm, 
somewhat interesting.

A small stream of solder pots keeps flowing by. I see at manufacturer 
sites replacement parts available, so I guess if something doesn't work 
right, one can fix it, but then those parts are probably pricey too.

Most of these pots are 1.5" deep. Presumably that clears the top of a 
cable lug in dip orientation and then some.

Thanks for any advice. I've never used one of these devices, and don't 
want to pay for one and shipping and end up with a mess. (I guess 
cleaning out the old **** involves melting it, and somehow getting it 
out and putting it... someplace.) But new ones except for those 
Taiwanese jobs are out of my price range.

Chuck

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rod Hower wrote:
> > I've had good luck with the American Beauty products. It looks like an old
> > piece of crap, but the seller has a high rating and claims it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know this thread is getting old, but I have a point to make some would
find interesting for tinning wire ends one does need a good solder-pot. Well
when I was Engineering and R&D Manager of Brolan Corp, we used an Electric
Skillet. Thermostatic control, 8 inches wide, 2 inches deep plugs into a
standard 120 VAC outlet. sell for $8 to $12 at any thrift store. at 450
Degrees F. they last for about a week of continuous use. and I was told that
the circuit boards for "Custom Musical Instrument Company" were "Dip
Soldered" in household Frying Pans. At least until the 1980's. So use a
electric frying pan they work and are cheep, but you mite need five pounds
of solder...
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++





> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 3/30/2011 3:03 PM, Chuck Hursch wrote:
> > > Ok, snagged a Model 600 (eBay item 290544909633) in relatively good
> ...


----------

